# Slide shows



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Someone else posted about a slide show they had done, and I thought it turned out really nice. It got me thinking about the ones I do. I only have 2 of the first ones I made posted on my web site. I lost the others during file transfers from our old comp to the new one, but I wanted to see what you all thought of them and if anyone would be willing to pay for someone to put together a show like this, what would you be willing to pay? I love doing these but they are very time consuming, so just trying to get a feel of what others thought and if it would be worth my time to do something like this for added income. when you get to the site just click the pictures not the d/l button, unless you want to save it to your computer. It takes a bit to load but I think it's worth the wait. The first one is pics my friend took, and the other is my GS his first year, both set to music.The quality of the pics are what was sent to me. I am learning to make adjustment to those now as well. thanks for looking and for your input.

http://server3.inalbum.com/ia30/show/hisp0ptart/

Rebecca


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I wasn't trying to sell you all anything. I was just trying to get some honest opinions. If I have posted this in the wrong place please let me know.


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

Those are really nice - great job
I've looked into this too - google around for slideshows and also check for listings on ebay and etsy to get an idea of what people charge - prices are all over the spectrum.
Diana


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you. I still have lots to learn, but I love playing with them. I will check into those sites thanks for your input


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I added a new show.


----------

